# EarthBound/MOTHER Club



## Shiny Grimer (Oct 12, 2008)

Fuzzy picklers, unite~
If you like or have any interest in the EarthBound/MOTHER series, post here. It's a shame that few people know this series; it's wonderfully off-beat and definitely has a unique series. I've played EarthBound and Mother 3. I haven't completed the latter, but both these games have been jewels in a sea of shovelware. Now that I have a NES, I can order Earth Bound 0 from NES Reproductions.

If you want to get into this series, here's some stuff you could do:
1. Playing the games is the best way to determine if you like them. You could play the games either on the original consoles, or use an emulator.
2. If you can't play these games, try watching a video playthrough. Mother 3 is in Japanese, though.
3. Look at the work of EarthBound fans. Starmen.net, although I find it annoying, has collectively done a LOT of work for this series. They've done petitions for Mother 1 on the gameboy, EarthBound on the VC, and Mother 3 to be translated. Sadly, none of these petitions have worked. They are still doing what they call the EarthBound siege, but it seems that they'll be slowing down on it when the fan translation for Mother 3 is complete.

So, how many EarthBound/MOTHER fans are there?
There's
1. ...
2. Walker
3. Ambipom
4. IcySapphire
5. Alxprit
6. RainbowRayquaza
7. Rulue

The Mother 3 translation has been released~ GO play it now, peoples.


----------



## nastypass (Oct 12, 2008)

It could only cost you your life, and you got that for free.  ;)

(in)


----------



## Ambipom (Oct 13, 2008)

There was a club like this before, but it died.

Anyway, joining! MOTHER is one of my favorite series and always will be.


----------



## IcySapphire (Oct 13, 2008)

Take a melody,
Simple as can be
Give it some words, and
Sweet harmony
Raise your voices!
All day long now, love grows strong now
Sing a melody of
Love, oh love...

Count me in!


----------



## Alxprit (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm in, as well. Hope this one lives forever.


----------



## Ambipom (Oct 13, 2008)

Alxprit said:


> I'm in, as well. Hope this one lives forever.


Now you're making me feel bad ;-;


----------



## Alxprit (Oct 13, 2008)

Sorry.
Really.
I won't say that again... I'm sorry...


----------



## Ambipom (Oct 13, 2008)

Alxprit said:


> Sorry.
> Really.
> I won't say that again... I'm sorry...


Naw, I'm just kiddin

Also Masked Man for SSB4.


----------



## RainbowRayquaza (Oct 14, 2008)

Joooooiiiiiiinnnn.
I finished Earthbound quite recently and it is EPIC. It's fun to ramble about it to my friends at school.
Also...
Mother 3 translation is out this week! *dies*


----------



## IcySapphire (Oct 14, 2008)

Really? What day?


----------



## Rulue (Oct 14, 2008)

According to the translation project site, there isn't a certain date, but it is this week! Yaaaaay!

Oh, count me in too. I have played Mother/Earthbound Zero and Mother 2/Earthbound, and loved those games. Randomness amuses me. I've been waiting for that translation in order to play Mother 3 :)

I just remembered now, I own a poster with all the bosses in Earthbound, which come with a local magazine @__@''


----------



## Ambipom (Oct 14, 2008)

Gosh I can't find an M3 rom anywhere.


----------



## Alxprit (Oct 23, 2008)

Haha, I'd provide it if only it were allowed.

But I have played the translation, and it is pretty good.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Nov 4, 2008)

Yikes! Where have all the Earthbound fans gone? D<

So, tell me: is the translation good? I haven't gotten a chance to play it, but it looks amazing. Tomato and the team really put a lot of effort into it. :3


----------



## RainbowRayquaza (Nov 4, 2008)

I finished it on Sunday and cried at the ending like a lot of other people. It's definitely the best game I've ever played, but I've not played that many games so I guess that's not saying much.
One of my friends particularly enjoyed hearing me rambling about it, so I'm playing it again and writing down a very long ramble in a pink notebook as I go.


----------



## Alxprit (Nov 4, 2008)

Great, great game. Especially the suprise if you complete your battle memory and get a gold star.


----------



## IcySapphire (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm in the process of filming a little bit more of the game--I dedicated the walkthrough to the translation team.


----------



## Proto_Fan (Nov 7, 2008)

Joining because Mother is the best series to grace the earth.

Mother 3 is great, but it will never fill the place where Earthbound stays in my heart. <3


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (Nov 7, 2008)

In.

I need to change my avatar to something Mother 3 related; I've been playing it since I found out about the demo and I'm already on Chapter 7, Mixolydia's needle. I'm afraid that I may have lost part of my save file, though. D: I haven't checked-- been too busy doing NaNo.

*crosses fingers* I hopehopehope it wasn't erased... It didn't erase completely, just partially, which was rather odd but oh well.

ABCDEF

IT WAS

CRAP

...I'll try to recover it though...

SHOOT

I JUST MADE IT WORSE

<< I don't think I'll ever complete it at this rate... I'll have to download a savestate or something, or watch the rest of the game on YouTube. But I want to play it, not watch it, so where do I find/how do I load a savestate?


----------



## Ambipom (Nov 8, 2008)

The translation is awesome. I got to Saturn Valley, got my save erased, and just mustered up the courage to do it all again. So now I just got out of jail with Flint. :(


----------



## IcySapphire (Nov 8, 2008)

So the game erases itself?


----------



## Alxprit (Nov 8, 2008)

If you save often and make sure you know how to use savestates the RIGHT way, then it won't.


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (Nov 8, 2008)

BRILLIANT IDEA GAIZ

Okay, so it won't completely recover my file, but... do you guys know the code to access the Debug room? 'cause that way, I can rebuild my party and start from around where I left off.

That'll teach me to use savestates right. <<


----------



## Ambipom (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey, why aren't we posting our Starmen.net usernames?

I'm Mrjupiter.


----------



## Alxprit (Nov 9, 2008)

Still Alxprit over at starmen.net.

When you go in the Debug Room, you can talk to the Character that represents the Chapter you're at, and select the event. If you were in Chapter Seven, in the middle of it, you're out of luck... as it only lets you select the beginning and end of it.


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (Nov 9, 2008)

*emo* D:

...Oh well. I'll have to watch the rest of the events in Chapter 7 on YouTube, then start from Chapter eight...


----------



## Ambipom (Nov 12, 2008)

Whenever I look at the "Yotsuba and the Amazing Diaoh" club or whatever, I read Yotsuba as Yokuba.

Anyway, I just defeated the Cactus Wolf. I would be farther if I didn't procrastinate, but 

:|


----------



## Alxprit (Nov 12, 2008)

I've beaten the ultra secret MOTHER3 "mode" today, at around noon.

Now... Solo Lucas ultra secret MOTHER3 "mode" challenge?


----------

